# 10 End-On Cans in a Minute



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's nice out today (despite the snow) so I figured I'd get out and do some shooting. I don't feel like I have it in me to top 14 cans in a minute right now so I thought I'd see how many end-on (drinky-hole facing me) ones I could take down in 60sec.

I left a bunch on the table (or the platform, as it were) since I missed one of them three times in a row. I had never shot cans off the top of the platform before and was a little nervous about hitting the wood, so they all went just over the top of the can. Oh well. I still managed 10 hits, even though one of the cans spun around and didn't fall off.

Nothing special but I had fun, hope you like it :wave:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Quick draw, eagle eye .... I feel the Indiana slingshot talent vacuum sucking away all my abilities .... :rofl:

Great shooting, MJ!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah nice shooting M_J ... I enjoyed a lot !!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Somebody's ready for the ECST!!!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Even so in spite of what you felt about the outing, I enjoy watching some good shooting.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Even so in spite of what you felt about the outing, I enjoy watching some good shooting.


I'll try to get some on video in the future, then :lol:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

M_J said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > Even so in spite of what you felt about the outing, I enjoy watching some good shooting.
> ...


I mean, I think the shooting was good. Hopefully you know that is what I meant. Pulling out shots one after the other is a challenge.

Edit; Ok, I see the laughing face my oversight.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> M_J said:
> 
> 
> > Rayshot said:
> ...


I did know what you meant, and thank you


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, your misses are even spot on, the point where you missed like 3 in a row looked like you hit the same spot on the back drop.

I really need to work on my speed, but unless its food in front of me, I am just a slow person .

LGD


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang. Nice shooting.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

also "dang nice shooting" would work.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

How may where you holding in your hand to start?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Not sure. Probably 10-12.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a skill in itself.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

You're good MJ!

I really enjoyed that video!

Jim


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

MJ is the one to best this year. Nice shooting!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Lookin' good Mike!

Next you'll see how many cards you can cut in a minute... and if you don't do that... then I might give it a go sometime pretty soon!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Lookin' good Mike!
> Next you'll see how many cards you can cut in a minute... and if you don't do that... then I might give it a go sometime pretty soon!


Thanks, Bill!
You can have at the "card cuts in a minute " record. My best would be one if I was lucky and that would be a boring video


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome shooting fella I hope to be good one day


----------

